# NASCAR's Clint Bowyer



## My Freemasonry

NASCAR fans take note: the Grand Lodge of Kansas reports that driver Clint Bowyer has petitioned Emporia Lodge No. 12 for membership. The Grand Lodge joined Bowyer at an event today to dedicate the Bowyer Community Building in Emporia, made possible by his $1 million donation to the community.

From the Grand Lodge of Kansas website:

_A native of Emporia, Kansas, Bowyer drives the #15 5 Hour Energy Toyota Camry in the Sprint Cup Series for Michael Waltrip Racing. Early in his career, he drove for Richard Childress Racing. He won the 2008 Nationwide Series championship. 

  The building, which was completed in early March was made possible by a donation of $1 million by Bowyer in July 2010 and will be available for many uses including children's and community events. 

  Grand Master Tracy L. Bloom presided over the ceremony, and was joined by Past Grand Masters Jimmi L. Grassi and Roy T. Sullivan, Deputy Grand Master Don Newman, and a host of Masons from across the state. On hand to watch the ceremony was a crowd of 250 spectators, community leaders and the media. 

  Additionally, Mark Snider, the Master of Emporia Lodge announced that Bowyer has petitioned for membership in Emporia Lodge No. 12. _​
H/T to Michael Halleran, who says if Bowyer is successfully voted in, he'll be "going through the old fashioned way."
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






More...


----------



## tomasball

Hmm.  I'm all for it, but in Texas, it would have been an offense to publicise the name of a petitioner.  Think of the embarrassment if there's some member of that lodge who doesn't like nascar, and blackballs him.


----------



## Brent Heilman

That would be sad for the Lodge there and for Masonry in general to blackball him over a dislike for NASCAR. I know for one NASCAR is one of my least favorite sports and I wouldn't do it. However, Kansas can be a different place so it wouldn't surprise me to see something like that happen. I am not sure if the state of Oklahoma would make a petitioner's name public until after being voted in. I am also not real sure if it is an offense to do so. 

It is nice to see another big name person coming to the Craft and not through the usual means of a one day class or being made a Mason at sight. It says a lot about his character to do it the way it is supposed to be done.


----------



## tomasball

I think you see my point.  Texas' rule on this has solid reasoning behind it.  There are any number of reasons why a person who petitions the craft might not become a Master Mason.  It could be a source of embarrassment to the man if it was announced that he was petitioning, and then later it turns out that he didn't make it all the way.


----------



## Brent Heilman

I do see your point and totally agree. It could be a total PR nightmare if he was rejected. This also brings another question to mind. Since he is a famous person and it is publicly known now that he petitioned does that in some affect balloting on him? I mean it is almost like with the hype comes the expectation that he will pass ballot and be accepted. It is just sometimes I wonder if it isn't implied in a situation like this that he better.


----------



## K.S.

Yeah, I don't agree with making a public announcement, especially by somebody other than himself, AND not before his petition has been read in lodge and voted on. Maybe petitioning the craft is something he wanted to do for himself and not make public, whoops, too late...


----------

